# Fallout remover



## Leel (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi 

I'm looking for a cheaper alternative for iron fallout. Currently I'm using iron x, which is very good but not the cheapest product. Recently seen valeting products devils bleed on offer but don't know if it's any good ?

Has anyone used devils blood ? Or can recommend an alternative?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Bilt hamber Korrosol is around £13 for 1 Litre from Polished Bliss with free delivery.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Leel said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking for a cheaper alternative for iron fallout. Currently I'm using iron x, which is very good but not the cheapest product. Recently seen valeting products devils bleed on offer but don't know if it's any good ?
> 
> Has anyone used devils blood ? Or can recommend an alternative?


I can recommend Triple QX Fallout Remover after testing alongside KKD Ferrum.

The Triple QX can be bought from Euro Car Parts and is very cheap. It doesn't bleed as well as the others, but after spraying with KKD Ferrum, there was no more fallout. This was tested on my white RX which hadn't touched fallout remover in 1 year.

So you pays your money and makes your choice. Do you want fallout removal or bleeding? Ultimately, products with more of the active bleeding agent are going to cost more, simply because its a more expensive agent to begin with.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Depends whether your buying in bulk or not also. If it's only a small bottle Korrosol every day of the week. 

Rayaan was this performed on a wheel with particularly bad fallout build up or something with very little embedded particles in the first place? 

The real test would be on wheels that are heavily contaminated. If they aren't that bad you likely won't see a massive difference in performance.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/produ...-ferrous-ferric-iron-fallout-remover-gel.html

this is the best value for money one ive used, i love it


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> Depends whether your buying in bulk or not also. If it's only a small bottle Korrosol every day of the week.
> 
> Rayaan was this performed on a wheel with particularly bad fallout build up or something with very little embedded particles in the first place?
> 
> The real test would be on wheels that are heavily contaminated. If they aren't that bad you likely won't see a massive difference in performance.


It was on my bonnet. I wanted to see whether the Triple QX was any good and at £6 for 2.5l thought I would try it. Classic test - i.e. taped up and half bonnet covered and KKD sprayed on other half. Bled fairly well and easy to see on my car because its white. Sprayed Triple QX on other side after rinsing and covering up KKD side. Rinsed and then KKD over the whole bonnet.

Both sides reacted exactly the same.

I believe other members have done it on their wheels against Iron X and found no extra bleeding after applying Iron X over TripleQX either. The triple QX just doesn't bleed as well but it certainly works.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Rayaan said:


> I can recommend Triple QX Fallout Remover after testing alongside KKD Ferrum.
> 
> The Triple QX can be bought from Euro Car Parts and is very cheap. It doesn't bleed as well as the others, but after spraying with KKD Ferrum, there was no more fallout. This was tested on my white RX which hadn't touched fallout remover in 1 year.
> 
> So you pays your money and makes your choice. Do you want fallout removal or bleeding? Ultimately, products with more of the active bleeding agent are going to cost more, simply because its a more expensive agent to begin with.


got a discount code handy for ECP ?


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

TripleQX


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Rayaan said:


> It was on my bonnet. I wanted to see whether the Triple QX was any good and at £6 for 2.5l thought I would try it. Classic test - i.e. taped up and half bonnet covered and KKD sprayed on other half. Bled fairly well and easy to see on my car because its white. Sprayed Triple QX on other side after rinsing and covering up KKD side. Rinsed and then KKD over the whole bonnet.
> 
> Both sides reacted exactly the same.
> 
> I believe other members have done it on their wheels against Iron X and found no extra bleeding after applying Iron X over TripleQX either. The triple QX just doesn't bleed as well but it certainly works.


On that note I am going to grab 2.5l of it and try it out against Korrosol. Almost sounds to good to be true at that price!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

SAV8574

34% off with this code. Works out £6.92 for 2.5L of the stuff.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

thanks for the code, 

ordered some to try :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

£6:10 at carparts4lesd with their Sept10 10% discount code. And that's delivered if your not in a rush


----------



## Leel (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys

Valeting products are doing devils blood for £30 for 5 litres which is good value just didn't know if anybody has tested or reviewed this ?

Cheers 👍


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

Andyblue said:


> £6:10 at carparts4lesd with their Sept10 10% discount code. And that's delivered if your not in a rush


Thanks 5L ordered :thumb:


----------



## norman1979 (Nov 24, 2016)

bigbruiser said:


> Thanks 5L ordered :thumb:


Do you have a link? Searched under the tar remover section and I cant find anything on CP4L


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

euge07 said:


> got a discount code handy for ECP ?


I always go onto ECP and then get the product code, copy and paste it into Carparts4less.

Always works out cheaper than ECP regardless of whether ECP have a sale on or not


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

norman1979 said:


> Do you have a link? Searched under the tar remover section and I cant find anything on CP4L


Youll need to find it in ECP and copy and paste the product number over.

The CP4L search function is useless whereas ECP seems to work OK for me


----------



## Kella09 (Sep 2, 2017)

Auto Finesse Iron Out is brill
Not sure how much I paid but it works wonders!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Have my 2.5l of triple Qx here. Just need the weather to play nice now.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

this one...542772060

or this one,,,,542772412


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

bradleymarky said:


> this one...542772060
> 
> or this one,,,,542772412


Neither it's 542772442


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Rayaan said:


> Neither it's 542772442


Just ordered one to try :thumb:
Its even cheaper at cp4less without a code.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

bradleymarky said:


> Just ordered one to try :thumb:
> Its even cheaper at cp4less without a code.


Yes, does get the job done. Doesn't bleed anywhere near the same as the others though

But here was the review that made me put my money where my mouth is - against IronX

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=386436&highlight=tripleqx


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Brian1612 said:


> Have my 2.5l of triple Qx here. Just need the weather to play nice now.


Mine arrived this week too, interested to see how it performs!


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Just ordered some.:thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Its here already, only ordered at 10am yesterday.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Tried out the Triple QX against both Korrosol and HDD Ferrous Ferric. Seemed too good to be true at the price and found that to be the case. Applied to two of my wheels which hadn't been decontaminated in nearly 8 months as they have been sealed. Left to dwell for several minutes and agitated with brushes but got no reaction what so ever, hardly anything even on the discs. 

Was thinking it could just be the sealant doing a fantastic job but then followed up with Korrosol on 1 wheel and HDD Ferrous Ferric on the other... Plenty of reaction on both wheels, especially on the barrels. Confirmed for me it simply doesn't work as a fallout remover. Will use up the 2.5L as a general wheel cleaner on other family cars now. 

Will upload the photos of the test through the week.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Brian1612 said:


> Tried out the Triple QX against both Korrosol and HDD Ferrous Ferric. Seemed too good to be true at the price and found that to be the case. Applied to two of my wheels which hadn't been decontaminated in nearly 8 months as they have been sealed. Left to dwell for several minutes and agitated with brushes but got no reaction what so ever, hardly anything even on the discs.
> 
> Was thinking it could just be the sealant doing a fantastic job but then followed up with Korrosol on 1 wheel and HDD Ferrous Ferric on the other... Plenty of reaction on both wheels, especially on the barrels. Confirmed for me it simply doesn't work as a fallout remover. Will use up the 2.5L as a general wheel cleaner on other family cars now.
> 
> Will upload the photos of the test through the week.


HDD Is really good, its my go to fallout remover now


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh dear I bought 5 litres of the Triple QX.

May use it to cut Ferrous Ferric 50:50 and assuming I don't blow myself up with a weird chemical reaction will have something more potent than 50:50 Ferrous Ferric/water.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

MDC250 said:


> Oh dear I bought 5 litres of the Triple QX.
> 
> May use it to cut Ferrous Ferric 50:50 and assuming I don't blow myself up with a weird chemical reaction will have something more potent than 50:50 Ferrous Ferric/water.


as far as I am aware HDD FF isn't meant to be diluted, why would you dilute it therefore rendering it less effective?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

You can dilute it and it's still really effective 50:50 with water 

Will just cut it with the Triple QX to get through that if it's as pants as Brian's results.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

euge07 said:


> as far as I am aware HDD FF isn't meant to be diluted, why would you dilute it therefore rendering it less effective?


Obviously trying to not loose out on the cost of the QX I presume.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

QX Fallout Remover is extremely good as a maintenance wheel cleaner; easily as good as HDD Ferric and about 1/4 of the price. No need to dilute. It's my standard wheel cleaner for non neglected wheels. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

euge07 said:


> as far as I am aware HDD FF isn't meant to be diluted, why would you dilute it therefore rendering it less effective?


HDD say you can dilute 50:50 with water. It's on the product page.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Saw this yesterday


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

tosh said:


> HDD say you can dilute 50:50 with water. It's on the product page.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I was told by a supplier to use it neat & not dilute, Maybe if the car has very little in the way of contaminants but to me personally I would use it neat

side note- tried the tripple X last night on wheels and HDD on the body, lots of bleeding on the body, very little from tripple X on the wheels but instantly the brake discs went purple, tried tripple X on one wing and wasnt much bleeding, no where near the level of HDD


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

When I bought my 5L the HDD description said you could dilute 50% with water; so they've changed their description since. You're right. It's not there anymore. 

I'm going back to Sonax Full Effect or Iron-X for deep cleaning wheels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Has anyone used Autosmarts Red 7 yet?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

suspal said:


> Has anyone used Autosmarts Red 7 yet?


I have indeed, bud. I was very impressed. Loads of bleeding from the wheels of my old focus, and seems to have really shifted loads as they're a lot cleaner now!

Cooks


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks Cookies,will have to try and sneak an order past the mrs,I'm walking on eggshells already.lol


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

hmm I'm not so sure on the red 7, it did bleed alot but it wasnt (in my opinion) near as effective as HDD, honestly feel it is one of the best for sale and £40 for 5litres (plus 10% discount as well from Imran)


----------



## Minimiller (Jan 20, 2017)

Ive beeb using the autoglanz valet range. Its really good to be hinest

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Euge you can dilute ferrous ferric 50/50 with water for less contaminated paint/wheels. I use it at this dilution on the body work of the car which is never that bad.


----------

